# Found this pic



## PHANTOMLVR (Mar 29, 2020)

Anybody know anything about this?




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 29, 2020)

American National pedal car
Believe to be 30’s. 
High end pedals cars in today’s market if complete and original 

Mark


----------



## Neal Andres (Sep 13, 2020)

The car in the photo is a 1928 or 1929 American National Lincoln. I'm confident that the car in the photo was owned by a photographer. Over the years I have collected more than a half dozen photos of that same car with different children in it.


----------



## Neal Andres (Jun 8, 2021)

Neal Andres said:


> The car in the photo is a 1928 or 1929 American National Lincoln. I'm confident that the car in the photo was owned by a photographer. Over the years I have collected more than a half dozen photos of that same car with different children in it.


----------

